# Sales Presentation and the Walk of Shame



## fdough1 (May 6, 2021)

Well I made the mistake of signing up for a sales presentation at Crystal Shores this week. I am a Chairman’s Club level and not interested in adding anything to my portfolio. I told them this when they called me to sign up but they said that was ok and I could use the time to get updates on MVC...I believed them. My poor judgment.

The moment we got there they started the hard sales pitch on “last chance” bundle packages. They brought in the manager to help with the pitch. They were all friendly and nice till I explained that we were not interested then attitudes changed and they got short with us. The last person they brought in tried to sell us a 5 day stay here but again I told them we were not interested and he really got unfriendly. It was very uncomfortable.

We were just left alone and finally just left having to do the walk of shame where we were flatly ignored as we left.

Moral of the story is DO NOT sign up for a sales presentation with MVC if you have no intention to buy...no matter what they say.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dansimms (May 6, 2021)

I wouldn't hurt them to show some class and treat you well for the entire visit.  You are a valued client after all.  Disappointing !


----------



## SeaDoc (May 6, 2021)

fdough1 said:


> Well I made the mistake of signing up for a sales presentation at Crystal Shores this week. I am a Chairman’s Club level and not interested in adding anything to my portfolio. I told them this when they called me to sign up but they said that was ok and I could use the time to get updates on MVC...I believed them. My poor judgment.
> 
> The moment we got there they started the hard sales pitch on “last chance” bundle packages. They brought in the manager to help with the pitch. They were all friendly and nice till I explained that we were not interested then attitudes changed and they got short with us. The last person they brought in tried to sell us a 5 day stay here but again I told them we were not interested and he really got unfriendly. It was very uncomfortable.
> 
> ...



If treated badly, don’t forget to fill out the review form you’ll receive via email from MVW corporate. It matters a lot!!! An x-senior sales executive…


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bunk (May 6, 2021)

I feel your pain and "shame"

We had booked  an encore for Orlando  for April, 2020 which was cancelled by Covid
We had booked the  encore so the grandchildren could  go with us to Disney World.
We finally did the encore  in April, 2021.

The salesperson was ok.  Conversation was cordial but we told her upfront we had no interest in buying.
After 90 minutes  she brought in the manager and left without saying goodbye.  The manager , without saying hello, started in asking us why we signed  up for encore if we didn't plan on buying.  I told him we wanted to treat the grandchildren to Disney.  I asked him why we should pay a  lot of money when we can rent points from other owners.  He wanted to argue with us and told me that Marriott has a program to take back our unwanted timeshare weeks and points.  I  told him that it didn't impress me that people who pay 10s of thousands of dollars for product can give it back for free.  I told him that if I ever wanted to buy more points, I  would buy directly from current owners.  He said that Marriott has increased fees buyers paid so that even if we found a good deal and even if our seller wasn't a crook, Marriott would exercise its right of refusal.    He wanted to stay and argue so Finally we got up and left.

The walls in the Orlando sales office are not soundproofed and before this manager  came to our room, we heard the same manager arguing with the people next doo. They finally said that the person who recruited them for the presentation told them it was discuss changes in the system and that they had told the recruiter that they were not interested in buying.   They also got up and left.


----------



## sandcfort (May 6, 2021)

We had a MVC presentation in Phoenix and it was more of an informative, the sales guy was real nice and wasn't really a hard sell.  Just went over the "benefits" of adding points and the Bonvoy point usage options.   Using those points for packages (flight and hotel bundles).


----------



## CPNY (May 6, 2021)

dansimms said:


> I wouldn't hurt them to show some class and treat you well for the entire visit.  You are a valued client after all.  Disappointing !


No such thing as a “valued customer” in the timeshare game. Let me rephrase, you’re only valued from the moment you sign the contract up until the last day of the rescission period.


----------



## aka Julie (May 6, 2021)

That's exactly why I refuse to attend any presentation no matter what the person calling says.  Their incentive is to sign you up no matter what.  They don't care that you have no intention of buying.  I tell them there is no amount of points that would get me to attend.  They're "shocked."


----------



## ljmiii (May 6, 2021)

I had a great sales presentation in Boston and a good one in South Beach - I had no interest in buying more so we filled the 90 minutes with information about how best to use MVC. I also had reasonable one in Waiohai...what I wanted to buy they didn't have in inventory - an even year OF MOC sequel week to use in a hybrid purchase.


----------



## Swice (May 6, 2021)

fdough1 said:


> Well I made the mistake of signing up for a sales presentation at Crystal Shores this week.



The absolutely worst experience EVER was when we were  in Marco Island just after Crystal Shores was announced.    I was in complete shock over the way we were yelled at and treated.     Here's the funny thing:   I had every intention of buying Crystal Shores (until I saw the price list).    It took me a long time to get over that one.    And I would add, because of that experience, my guard is still "up" and I doubt it will ever fully come down.

There was a time when Marriott Vacation Club presentations were totally first class with no pressure (we were treated so well that we vowed to eventually buy - and we obviously did).     After the points program was introduced, there was a period where we encountered some "less than intelligent" sales reps.     About five years ago, they all seemed to become super aggressive.    Right before Covid, we sensed a sales culture returning to a more professional manner.    Our two experiences over the past eight months were again professional and I would recommend both (at Myrtle Beach and Hilton Head).


----------



## Dean (May 6, 2021)

We had a favorable experience at Crystal Shores within the last few months.  I think it's the luck of the draw as to who the salesperson is and who the "manager" on duty is.  It probably does vary somewhat by the location based on the senior sales staff at a given location.  I'm no longer passive in such situations though.


----------



## AwayWeGo (May 6, 2021)

fdough1 said:


> I made the mistake of signing up for a sales presentation at Crystal Shores this week.



Did you at least collect some worthwhile freebies for putting up with the time-consuming sales pitch & the rude treatment ?

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## bnoble (May 6, 2021)

From my point of view, life is too short to spend any part of it dealing with what is likely to be an unpleasant experience in a sales presentation.


----------



## farinc (May 6, 2021)

I enjoy attending sale‘s presentations if I have the time and they offer something worthwhile for my time.  It doesn’t bother me in the least if I’m pressed to buy, even if they are rude.  I just look at them and smile, which makes them even more irate.


----------



## Dean (May 6, 2021)

farinc said:


> I enjoy attending sale‘s presentations if I have the time and they offer something worthwhile for my time.  It doesn’t bother me in the least if I’m pressed to buy, even if they are rude.  I just look at them and smile, which makes them even more irate.


I tend to enjoy them as well if not overly adversarial.  I'd do them uncompensated without my spouse consistently if they would actually schedule them and at a reasonable time but they normally won't.  In the past I've worn my TUG T-shirt to a couple of them.  Over the years I've done a number of uncompensated tours as well.  My wife on the other hand would rather be shot in the foot than do them so we don't do them as often as I'd prefer.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 6, 2021)

Yeah, these negative salespeople on timeshare presentations are what bother me.  I get nervous going in, wondering if the salesperson will be nice or not.  No one goes into a presentation saying, "I am definitely going to buy," so it's up to the salesperson to be pleasant enough and convincing enough to get a yes.  If they aren't nice, who wants to go again?  If they present anything negatively, it's as though they are pushing you to a no.  It's counter-intuitive.  Be rude and condescending, and you will never sell a thing.


----------



## mjm1 (May 6, 2021)

The presentations we have attended with MVC have generally been good experiences. Occasionally we get a sales person who isn’t as professional as we would like. We usually enjoy the conversation. It’s unfortunate that not every salesperson is up to that level of professionalism.

Best regards.

Mike


----------



## Dean (May 6, 2021)

I'm suspect there's a method to their madness.  I'm sure their tactics work to a degree but also the sales staff don't want you touring with them if you're obviously very unlikely to buy.  Thus I suspect that they are purposefully trying to set it up so you don't tour again to improve the chances of them getting a more receptive subject over time.  It's such a common occurrence that I've often wondered if it were formally taught to them but I've investigated that over time and can't convince myself it is and all of the data I have from some that I have some trust in in that world suggests it is not.  Thus I must conclude that it's a certain type of personality with a character flaw that is more likely to end up in that business.


----------



## Bunk (May 6, 2021)

Does anyone have an idea at  long the average timeshare salesperson remains in this line of work at places like MVC.  I don't know how much their base salary is, and I  don't know how much commission they make, but it would be disheartening and  stressful if  I were to try to do this job.


----------



## ljmiii (May 6, 2021)

Bunk said:


> Does anyone have an idea at  long the average timeshare salesperson remains in this line of work at places like MVC.  I don't know how much their base salary is, and I  don't know how much commission they make, but it would be disheartening and  stressful if  I were to try to do this job.


The best MVC salesrep we've had said he had been at Custom House for over 20 years. It showed.


----------



## rthib (May 6, 2021)

I always enjoy my experiences. I use it as a time to ask lots of questions about the area, what places they have visited etc.  

I don't find any value in getting confrontational about why I am not buying. If I say I don't want to buy because resale is cheaper, that is inviting him to convince me that my reasoning is wrong. I don't argue with them and they don't argue with me.

I simply say no, came because they invited me to get an update and I am always interested in learning what is new but at this time I am not interested in expanding my portfolio.
Never had much push back other than the usual, price won't ever be this low because (New, Anniversary, Before crowded time, slow sales, end of month, Covid ...)
Simple say, I understand but willing to pay a little more in the future if interested.
Pleasant experience and wife gets the $$$ for her Spa Day.


----------



## Dean (May 6, 2021)

Bunk said:


> Does anyone have an idea at  long the average timeshare salesperson remains in this line of work at places like MVC.  I don't know how much their base salary is, and I  don't know how much commission they make, but it would be disheartening and  stressful if  I were to try to do this job.


Not sure about length in the business, I suspect it's a group that are in quite a while and a group that are in no more than 12-18 months.  It's not uncommon for them to make a quarter of a Mil though.


----------



## dannybaker (May 6, 2021)

We rarely attend a sales presentation but we attended one in Marriott Ft Lauderdale a couple weeks ago. It was painless and we left with $200 Visa card. 85 minutes in the sales person was reminded we were leaving in five minutes. we felt MarriottVacationClub did a good job overall and maybe a pain factor of 2.


----------



## davidvel (May 6, 2021)

SeaDoc said:


> If treated badly, don’t forget to fill out the review form you’ll receive via email from MVW corporate. It matters a lot!!! An x-senior sales executive…
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Hi doc,  hope you are well! Curious if you have ever attended  a presentation since you left and your impression if so. Or is that breaking some unwritten code?


----------



## frank808 (May 6, 2021)

Dean said:


> I tend to enjoy them as well if not overly adversarial. I'd do them uncompensated without my spouse consistently if they would actually schedule them and at a reasonable time but they normally won't. In the past I've worn my TUG T-shirt to a couple of them. Over the years I've done a number of uncompensated tours as well. My wife on the other hand would rather be shot in the foot than do them so we don't do them as often as I'd prefer.


We are the same way. I like them but wife HATES to attend them. 

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## dioxide45 (May 6, 2021)

We have been to many of these. We are apparently moochers for going to so many timeshare presentations (these are comments I actually receive on my YouTube channel). We actually had a pretty good experience at Crystal Shores last September. The timeshare salesman was friendly and professional. He hadn't herd of TUG and I thought him several things. The sales manager however was far different, short and perhaps rude. He didn't care about TUG like the salesman did. Basically once he knew that we knew what TUG was, his goal was to find out if we were going to buy and if not, get out. I guess that is the way to do it, but no need to treat your guests like that.

We kind of has a similar experience at Grande Vista. Salesman was friendly, he even worked at Wyndham previously, but sales manager was abrupt and not very friendly at all.

This is something you see in car sales. They get people who are friendly and outgoing who are able to relate to be on the front line and the sales manager is usually someone hold up in the back who the sales person runs back to for tips and strategy on what to take back and try to get the sale. The sales manager is often referred to as the puppet master in car sales. He pulls the strings and the salesperson is just the messenger. It seems to work, at least in car and timeshare sales, otherwise they wouldn't take this strategy.


----------



## Bunk (May 6, 2021)

@dioxide45 
I want to let you know that I appreciate your timeshare videos on YouTube.  We've seen several of your Florida videos and found them to be accurate and interesting.


----------



## frank808 (May 6, 2021)

Bunk said:


> Does anyone have an idea at long the average timeshare salesperson remains in this line of work at places like MVC. I don't know how much their base salary is, and I don't know how much commission they make, but it would be disheartening and stressful if I were to try to do this job.


I have met and see just a couple that are still here at MKO. They have been here for over a decade. The sales manager at San Fran pulse have been with MVC for over 15 years. The senior sales guy and sales lady have been with MVC over 12 years. When we toured and bought in 2019 the sales gallery just opened. So it could have been stocked with senior people as they mentioned they came from other locations. 

That is my personal experience which is not a lot truthfully. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (May 6, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> We have been to many of these. We are apparently moochers for going to so many timeshare presentations (these are comments I actually receive on my YouTube channel). We actually had a pretty good experience at Crystal Shores last September. The timeshare salesman was friendly and professional. He hadn't herd of TUG and I thought him several things. The sales manager however was far different, short and perhaps rude. He didn't care about TUG like the salesman did. Basically once he knew that we knew what TUG was, his goal was to find out if we were going to buy and if not, get out. I guess that is the way to do it, but no need to treat your guests like that.
> 
> We kind of has a similar experience at Grande Vista. Salesman was friendly, he even worked at Wyndham previously, but sales manager was abrupt and not very friendly at all.
> 
> This is something you see in car sales. They get people who are friendly and outgoing who are able to relate to be on the front line and the sales manager is usually someone hold up in the back who the sales person runs back to for tips and strategy on what to take back and try to get the sale. The sales manager is often referred to as the puppet master in car sales. He pulls the strings and the salesperson is just the messenger. It seems to work, at least in car and timeshare sales, otherwise they wouldn't take this strategy.


I have thick skin and do not care what they think of me. If you have met me in person you will understand. I do not dress in expensive clothes. Actually most of what I wear is given to me yearly by my vendors to promote their brand. I wear flip flops all the time. I shave once the facial hair irritates me. 

When they ask why I am there? I reply to learn something new if it was presented as an owners update. If it was not, I say for the gift, why else would I be here.

I am ok as long as manager let's me go early and I receive my bribe for attending. 

Could be a reason why my wife doesn't like to attend. Probably because I embarrass her with my bluntness.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gln60 (May 6, 2021)

My take is…I have Never invited myself to a sales presentation…I have been invited…that being said…I make no promises…but the sales department that invited me does..DC Points,Bonvoy points..or a gift card..my choice...i purchased DC Points in 2013 and again in 2019…..so I accept their invitation..attend..and hopefully learn something…when the 90 minutes are up….I look at my watch and announce..it’s time to go.


----------



## Sicnarf (May 6, 2021)

So, I just did a presentation at Lakeshore Reserve a week ago and I was done in 10 minutes! I told the salesperson that I'm ready to buy if I can use my Vistana units to become Chairman level. She said she can't and let us go


----------



## dioxide45 (May 6, 2021)

Bunk said:


> @dioxide45
> I want to let you know that I appreciate your timeshare videos on YouTube.  We've seen several of your Florida videos and found them to be accurate and interesting.


Thanks for watching them. I sure get some interesting comments. I have one video where I talk about how to avoid timeshare exit companies and what you can do yourself for free to get out of a timeshare. I think some people working for those exit companies have found it, watched it and commented. They weren't pleasant.


----------



## SeaDoc (May 6, 2021)

davidvel said:


> Hi doc, hope you are well! Curious if you have ever attended a presentation since you left and your impression if so. Or is that breaking some unwritten code?



Damn right I have when it’s $300+!!! Only happened once in Tahoe. I knew them from shadow ridge! 45 minutes, and bye bye!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidvel (May 6, 2021)

SeaDoc said:


> Damn right I have when it’s $300+!!! Only happened once in Tahoe. I knew them from shadow ridge! 45 minutes, and bye bye!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


That's epic.  The look on their faces when you walked in (he's back for a job, no wait...) priceless.


----------



## TUGBrian (May 7, 2021)

very frustrated to read something like this still goes on at Marriott of all places.


----------



## Luvtoride (May 7, 2021)

bnoble said:


> From my point of view, life is too short to spend any part of it dealing with what is likely to be an unpleasant experience in a sales presentation.



I agree. It’s my vacation and I can think of MANY other ways I would rather spend it than with a sales rep, especially during these times when I’m sure the entire organization is under tremendous pressure to make Sales! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vol_90 (May 7, 2021)

frank808 said:


> I have thick skin and do not care what they think of me. If you have met me in person you will understand. I do not dress in expensive clothes. Actually most of what I wear is given to me yearly by my vendors to promote their brand. I wear flip flops all the time. I shave once the facial hair irritates me.
> 
> When they ask why I am there? I reply to learn something new if it was presented as an owners update. If it was not, I say for the gift, why else would I be here.
> 
> ...


Frank we are very similar.  I don't care if they are nice or rude and have very thick skin always trying to be as polite and direct as possible.  Also dress in bathing suit, shirt, baseball cap, crocs and normally unshaven and sun kissed.  We are there for the Bonvoy points and strategically looking for ways to end it as quick as possible.  I like seeing them review our portfolio and asking how they can get us to purchase more points and the answer is always you can't with most reps knowing that before we even show up.  Recently (Ko Olina / Aruba 2020 & Las Vegas 2021) they have wanted to show a hybrid package and I explain in detail how I can pull together a hybrid package for much less than anything they are offering.  We also have an unused Encore package for Phuket which eliminates the option to sell another.

Looking forward to the next sales presentation and Bonvoy Points


----------



## gln60 (May 7, 2021)

We will be doing a sales presentation at Oceana Palms in a week as part of Encore Package..we will be taking the 650 DC Points…it will cover the 2 additional nights we added to our vacation..


----------



## Old Hickory (May 7, 2021)

TUGBrian said:


> very frustrated to read something like this still goes on at Marriott of all places.



I think the OP's experience was fairly normal.   They ask for 90 minutes and in return, they want to sell you something.    We've only been to a few of these and each time we'll mention TUG and it's not long before we're ushered out of the room.


----------



## hulachic (May 7, 2021)

We only occasionally do the presentations now as I'm not always in the mood to waste 90 minutes of my vacation.  The last one we did was in 2018 at our home resort (MOC) and only after much persuading when we said for the umteenth time we have no interest in the points program.  Of course they insisted we could instead learn about all the new updates since our last presentation.  Yeah, okay, sure.  My husband is the nice quiet guy, I'm the opposite.  When the guy doing the presentation showed up I literally told him we have no interest in the points program but I'm here to hear about all the new updates per the person who scheduled us.  Of course he wanted to know why (we bought Maui to use it for Maui - period, we don't exchange it).  We use II for getaways for our other vacations as they are cheap unlike Maui (as we live on the East Coast).  I told him to save any speeches about having a hard time finding Marriott properties in the getaways section on II in the future because reps have tried selling that idea to us since the points program started and we haven't had a problem yet.  Why should we spend a ton of money on something we don't need when what we do now works for us.  I've literally schooled multiple reps on II getaways who have admitted they knew very little about them (I remember one rep in Phoenix asked what we paid for our getaway which was around $250, she said that's a pretty good deal per night - um, no, that's for the week, she knew at that point we wouldn't be buying an encore package either).  The Maui guy was pretty cool and after me continuing to steer the conversation to updates about the property, getaways & anything not related to the points program eventually he said I take it an encore package isn't on the table either so I'll be back in a second.  He came back & said after talking to his manager that they both knew their was no point in the manager talking to us so we were finished.  I laugh because the reps always think they'll be directing the conversation mainly to my husband but little do they know I will be directing the conversation to anything/everything other than what they want to discuss.  My husband just sits and smiles during the presentation amused.  If they want me to torture their reps for 90 minutes and give me an incentive for it I'm good with it.


----------



## frank808 (May 7, 2021)

vol_90 said:


> Frank we are very similar. I don't care if they are nice or rude and have very thick skin always trying to be as polite and direct as possible. Also dress in bathing suit, shirt, baseball cap, crocs and normally unshaven and sun kissed. We are there for the Bonvoy points and strategically looking for ways to end it as quick as possible. I like seeing them review our portfolio and asking how they can get us to purchase more points and the answer is always you can't with most reps knowing that before we even show up. Recently (Ko Olina / Aruba 2020 & Las Vegas 2021) they have wanted to show a hybrid package and I explain in detail how I can pull together a hybrid package for much less than anything they are offering. We also have an unused Encore package for Phuket which eliminates the option to sell another.
> 
> Looking forward to the next sales presentation and Bonvoy Points


At Grand Vista this past Jan, sales wanted me to buy more. 

I asked why as we have more than enough enrolled weeks that convert to points. Their reply was that you need more points to stay in the private homes. I had to smile inwardly as that was a pretty good spin. Replied that my family consists of 3 persons. And son goes off to college in 2 years so a 1br works great. Told me they have beautiful homes that would fit a nice family reunion. Told them, that happens once every 5 years so I am pretty sure I can bank and borrow to get enough. 

That was about it on the sell and they left us alone to look through the computer on villas. Came back 20-30 minutes later with manager and pretty much told me thanks for coming. It was pretty cordial compared to one at MKO. Also went to one at Westin Kaanapali in March and it was low key. Westin sales cannot see what you own in Marriott. I would think Marriott sales cannot see your Westin/Vistana ownerships. We were at Sheraton Villages week before and was told we did not qualify for a presentation because we traded in. I figure we would have been the perfect target. 

Hope to see you and your wife here at MKO soon. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## frank808 (May 7, 2021)

gln60 said:


> We will be doing a sales presentation at Oceana Palms in a week as part of Encore Package..we will be taking the 650 DC Points…it will cover the 2 additional nights we added to our vacation..


Woul also take the 650 DC points over the $200 gift card. Did they offer you the 650 DC points or you had to negotiate that. 

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## gln60 (May 7, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Woul also take the 650 DC points over the $200 gift card. Did they offer you the 650 DC points or you had to negotiate that.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


nope…I have my choice..last presentation at Beach Place Towers in Fort Lauderdale I opted for 50,000 Bonvoy points..it all depends on my needs at the time..this time the offer was 650 DC Points...AMEX $300 gift card or 50,000 Bonvoy points..it was written into the Encore Agreement we purchased while vacationing at Newport Coast Villas in 2019.


----------



## DanCali (May 7, 2021)

gln60 said:


> nope…I have my choice..last presentation at Beach Place Towers in Fort Lauderdale I opted for 50,000 Bonvoy points..it all depends on my needs at the time..this time the offer was 650 DC Points..$300 gift card or 40,000 Bonvoy points




They must have a profile on everyone and make different offers to different people. We get offered 20,000-25,000 Bonvoy points most times. I refuse to do it for that amount anymore and when I ask for 35,000 they usually tell me that all the resorts are now coordinated and offer no more than 25,000. On rare occasions they will give me the 35,000 but on our last visit at a certain resort (on the Vistana end of the business) the person at the concierge desk agreed to up the offer from 25,000 to 35,000 but then called us the evening before the presentation and said his boss didn't approve the 35,000 and asked if we wanted to do it for 25,000. We declined...

Given your experience I should up my ask to 40,000 at least   

When we do go we always vow to leave on time but somehow often get sucked into spending 2+ hours there even though both us and the salesperson know from the first 5 minutes we won't buy anything. Between the time to get coffee, smalltalk and the salesperson coming in and out time somehow flies.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 7, 2021)

DanCali said:


> They must have a profile on everyone and make different offers to different people. We get offered 20,000-25,000 Bonvoy points most times. I refuse to do it for that amount anymore and when I ask for 35,000 they usually tell me that all the resorts are now coordinated and offer no more than 25,000. On rare occasions they will give me the 35,000 but on our last visit at a certain resort (on the Vistana end of the business) the person at the concierge desk agreed to up the offer from 25,000 to 35,000 but then called us the evening before the presentation and said his boss didn't approve the 35,000 and asked if we wanted to do it for 25,000. We declined...
> 
> Given your experience I should up my ask to 40,000 at least
> 
> When we do go we always vow to leave on time but somehow often get sucked into spending 2+ hours there even though both us and the salesperson know from the first 5 minutes we won't buy anything. Between the time to get coffee, smalltalk and the salesperson coming in and out time somehow flies.


@gln60 is referring to an Encore Package you pay cash to buy. THe incentives provided are always higher than your run of the mill sales presentation.


----------



## DanCali (May 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> @gln60 is referring to an Encore Package you pay cash to buy. THe incentives provided are always higher than your run of the mill sales presentation.



Got it... So 25,000 in indeed the norm these days for a regular presentation?


----------



## dioxide45 (May 7, 2021)

DanCali said:


> Got it... So 25,000 in indeed the norm these days for a regular presentation?


Our last tour in Orlando was 40K, one before that was 30K, but those are outliers as most were 25K with one platry one being 15K. Being the moochers we are, we have done 9 presentations in the last year.


----------



## gln60 (May 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> Our last tour in Orlando was 40K, one before that was 30K, but those are outliers as most were 25K with one platry one being 15K. Being the moochers we are, we have done 9 presentations in the last year.


Hi Jeremy..we get “invited” almost every time we vacation at a MVC property..I have a feeling it’s because we have purchased(DC Points)before..in 2013 and then in 2019….most times I don’t mind attending because I,hopefully,may learn something new


----------



## gln60 (May 7, 2021)

DanCali said:


> They must have a profile on everyone and make different offers to different people. We get offered 20,000-25,000 Bonvoy points most times. I refuse to do it for that amount anymore and when I ask for 35,000 they usually tell me that all the resorts are now coordinated and offer no more than 25,000. On rare occasions they will give me the 35,000 but on our last visit at a certain resort (on the Vistana end of the business) the person at the concierge desk agreed to up the offer from 25,000 to 35,000 but then called us the evening before the presentation and said his boss didn't approve the 35,000 and asked if we wanted to do it for 25,000. We declined...
> 
> Given your experience I should up my ask to 40,000 at least
> 
> When we do go we always vow to leave on time but somehow often get sucked into spending 2+ hours there even though both us and the salesperson know from the first 5 minutes we won't buy anything. Between the time to get coffee, smalltalk and the salesperson coming in and out time somehow flies.


Absolutely true..when we walk through the doors..they know all about us..our MVC history..exchanges..points..where and when we purchased…I had a background in sales for over 30 years so I feel very comfortable asking lots of questions..listening..hopefully learning..we had one bad experience while in a sales presentation at Marriot Manor Club..our presentation began with a hotshot salesman telling he was “picked“especially for our presentation since we attended a bunch of sales presentations but didn’t buy…with his disrespectful condescending attitude he lasted about 10 minutes,before I told him to take a hike..he told us that we wouldn’t be entitled to the gift to which I replied..send in your sales manager…the sales manager came in and apologized profusely..and assured us that we would be receiving our gift..we chatted with him for about an hour..learned some things..since the hotshot would not give me his card..the manager did..as soon as I returned home I called Marriot Corporate and talked to the Vice President of Sales who assured me the hot shot salesman would be disciplined.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 7, 2021)

gln60 said:


> Hi Jeremy..we get “invited” almost every time we vacation at a MVC property..I have a feeling it’s because we have purchased(DC Points)before..in 2013 and then in 2019….most times I don’t mind attending because I,hopefully,may learn something new


We also get invited. Though not every time now. On our stay last week at Harbour Lake, they didn't invite us. I think it is because we have been to a presentation fairly recently. Last year they weren't enforcing the limits on the number of months between tours. Sheraton Vistana Villages and Sheraton Vistana Resort in Orlando let you tour every month if you want, as long as it has been more than a month since the last tour.


----------



## Big Matt (May 7, 2021)

I went to one a few weeks ago, and it reminded me why its not worth the hassle.  Here are some tidbits from a sales person who told me she'd been with Marriott for 17 years.  

1) Marriott sales people are now watching our activity in II and are manipulating what is available for us.  This only happened after the acquisition of II. When I asked her to show me my II trades, she said that they don't allow them to see that.  Huh?  
2) Don't ever use II or deposit anything into it. Marriott is taking out all of the good stuff.  Where does it go?  
3) Use your points to buy Bonvoy points.  It's a much better use of points than depositing into II (She knew that I had 1.8 million Bonvoy points and still fed me this line).  
4)  Marriott isn't exercising First Right of Refusal on weeks any longer because they are worthless now and they don't want them.  
5) Marriott can create as many points as they want because they are buying all of these new properties in the Sheraton and Hyatt acquisition.  
6) You have to get to Chairman because as long as you are Chairman you are also Titanium elite, and you can't buy that.  I told her that I am lifetime Titanium elite already.  She said that it was true, but my wife isn't and she can't get it if I die, but she can if we're Chairman level.  
7) The next woman shows up to tell us how great of a sales person the first one was.  She told us that we should buy at least 3000 points because that was the best deal.  We said no and she said that she had a secret deal that she shouldn't show us, but she would because she liked us.  That was the bundle of some garbage week and a bunch of points.  I had seen bundles before so I knew it was just a line.  
8) The first woman came back to join the second and asked if we'd seen the second woman's diamond ring.  She then said that the ring was a wedding ring and that she was going on her honeymoon to the Maldives for two weeks the next day, flying non-stop, first class,  and staying at the St. Regis (category 8) all by trading her destination points to Bonvoy points.

I never laughed or said anything to disagree with either or them.  The third woman tried to sell us an Encore package and when I asked if they could guaranty our return trip in terms of resort and time of year, she told us that we were very nice, thanked us and walked us out.

The first sales woman told us that the Hyatt and Sheraton/Westin resorts would be integrated in 18-24 months.  That, I actually believe may be true.


----------



## rthib (May 7, 2021)

Big Matt said:


> The first sales woman told us that the Hyatt and Sheraton/Westin resorts would be integrated in 18-24 months.  That, I actually believe may be true.


That would be news to the shareholders. Vistana yes. Others kept as a separate higher end group.


----------



## marriottdude (May 7, 2021)

I own both MVC points and Vistana Starpoints at St. John, so I get invited to both Vistana and MVC presentations. I did a "virtual" presentation in September with Vistana for 60 minutes over zoom and didn't buy, they were pitching a 30% discount and got 20,000 Bonvoy points. Yesterday, I got a call from MVC for a virtual presentation offering 40,000 Bonvoy or a $200 card for 90-minute presentation. I told the nice lady their partner company does presentations in 60 minutes, and I'd be happy to do a 60 minute one, but not 90 minutes. She declined, as did I. I guess I'll learn all I need to learn from TUG like usual.


----------



## frank808 (May 7, 2021)

dioxide45 said:


> We also get invited. Though not every time now. On our stay last week at Harbour Lake, they didn't invite us. I think it is because we have been to a presentation fairly recently. Last year they weren't enforcing the limits on the number of months between tours. Sheraton Vistana Villages and Sheraton Vistana Resort in Orlando let you tour every month if you want, as long as it has been more than a month since the last tour.


Here at MKO they told me 6 months between tours.

Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaDoc (May 7, 2021)

davidvel said:


> That's epic. The look on their faces when you walked in (he's back for a job, no wait...) priceless.



All sons of b……, every one!!! Love the product, but what the sales organization has become is despicable… Owners have the power! Not the sales team. Never forget that!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## davidvel (May 7, 2021)

SeaDoc said:


> All sons of b……, every one!!! Love the product, but what the sales organization has become is despicable… Owners have the power! Not the sales team. Never forget that!!!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


And I still thank you for encouraging us to get our resale week enrolled just for the cost of an encore (which we used in Spring Break at Tahoe, and had our Lonnie sales adventure)!


----------



## SeaDoc (May 7, 2021)

davidvel said:


> And I still thank you for encouraging us to get our resale week enrolled just for the cost of an encore (which we used in Spring Break at Tahoe, and had our Lonnie sales adventure)!



And I remain a happy chairman’s club owner, lifetime platinum, titanium owner, and 3 star Vistana owner!!! Just got back from Cancun and my Vistana property owned there looks great!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FMR (May 8, 2021)

fdough1 said:


> Well I made the mistake of signing up for a sales presentation at Crystal Shores this week. I am a Chairman’s Club level and not interested in adding anything to my portfolio. I told them this when they called me to sign up but they said that was ok and I could use the time to get updates on MVC...I believed them. My poor judgment.
> 
> The moment we got there they started the hard sales pitch on “last chance” bundle packages. They brought in the manager to help with the pitch. They were all friendly and nice till I explained that we were not interested then attitudes changed and they got short with us. The last person they brought in tried to sell us a 5 day stay here but again I told them we were not interested and he really got unfriendly. It was very uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


The very same thing happened to my wife and me at Crystal Shores a couple of years ago.  Rude beyond belief when we finally convinced them that we were not interested in adding to our portfolio.  I’m wondering if this isn’t more of a specific resort based attitude rather than a systemic problem with MVC.  We signed up for a presentation the last time we visited Maui, explained to the salesman that we were not going to purchase anything more and he said that was fine with him.  He showed us the remodeled (and very nice) Lanai tower suite and generally talked about better ways to use our points.  NO pressure and we even learned a great deal from this presentation.  Oh yes, we also got free rounds of golf!


----------



## heitmullerj02 (May 8, 2021)

Well my experience was at Worldmark last week. Just had to tell this for a laugh, my friend and I stayed, we are both widows.  so the Sales man looked at us and said OH girls weekend, guys not with you, can't attend sales pitch.  We both agreed the guys were not with us, which is true. Left us ALONE!!! HA HA.


----------



## Dean (May 8, 2021)

heitmullerj02 said:


> Well my experience was at Worldmark last week. Just had to tell this for a laugh, my friend and I stayed, we are both widows.  so the Sales man looked at us and said OH girls weekend, guys not with you, can't attend sales pitch.  We both agreed the guys were not with us, which is true. Left us ALONE!!! HA HA.


When we're set on not doing a tour sometimes I tell them this is my mistress, don't tell my wife.  They don't know they are one and the same.  The looks are sometimes priceless.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (May 8, 2021)

Dean said:


> When we're set on not doing a tour sometimes I tell them this is my mistress, don't tell my wife.  They don't know they are one and the same.  The looks are sometimes priceless.


Oh, Dean, that is so funny!


----------



## Dean (May 8, 2021)

rickandcindy23 said:


> Oh, Dean, that is so funny!


When my Daughter and SIL went to HI for they're honeymoon, they did a tour I think it was with Wyndham.  When asked about buying, my SIL said "why should I buy when I can mooch off my FIL" and they were one.  When he tried the same tact a couple of years later the salesperson said he should buy because they might get divorced someday.


----------



## fdough1 (May 8, 2021)

Wow...it seems like everyone has had a “sales moment” with MVC. Didn’t expect to get so many great responses and insights. 

Thanks, fdough1 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (May 8, 2021)

fdough1 said:


> Wow...it seems like everyone has had a “sales moment” with MVC. Didn’t expect to get so many great responses and insights.
> 
> Thanks, fdough1
> 
> ...


My opinion is that to live in the timeshare world you have to be able to hold your nose where sales are concerned.  This includes Disney, MVC, Hilton, etc though they are far less or a problem than some of the others.  As one former TUG member always said, "Westgate, if you want the worse, we're the best" Rivaled by Spinnaker and Diamond with Wyndham and Bluegreen not far behind when it comes to sales experiences.  One can hope for better, even expect it should be different but the reality is that sales are the underbelly of the industry across the board.  Anyone that can't handle that reality shouldn't play in the sandbox.  While it may be that things have gotten worse over the years, it's always been that way to some degree with MVC since I've been involved for over 20 years.  It truly is "buyer beware".


----------



## T-Dot-Traveller (May 8, 2021)

frank808 said:


> I have thick skin and do not care what they think of me. If you have met me in person you will understand. I do not dress in expensive clothes. Actually most......
> Could be a reason why my wife doesn't like to attend. Probably because I embarrass her with my bluntness.
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


the ying and yang of marriage. I am sure you have other qualities that are the reason she keeps you around.

*******
I think the veterans with MVC know they have a good product and  will catch enough fish to make a good living.
The others think they have to catch every fish and get mad when a fish won't take THEIR slimy worm.


----------



## strocksj (May 8, 2021)

fdough1 said:


> Well I made the mistake of signing up for a sales presentation at Crystal Shores this week. I am a Chairman’s Club level and not interested in adding anything to my portfolio. I told them this when they called me to sign up but they said that was ok and I could use the time to get updates on MVC...I believed them. My poor judgment.
> 
> The moment we got there they started the hard sales pitch on “last chance” bundle packages. They brought in the manager to help with the pitch. They were all friendly and nice till I explained that we were not interested then attitudes changed and they got short with us. The last person they brought in tried to sell us a 5 day stay here but again I told them we were not interested and he really got unfriendly. It was very uncomfortable.
> 
> ...


The whole “get angry” or put out is just another tactic....usually used last, since it can go either way.  They use in hopes you will try to mollify them and buy something to repair the relationship.  It’s a TACTIC.  So, if you reported them to Marriott, there would be no consequences.  If you ever go agsin, simply laugh at them and say “really?  Using the anger tactic?  I guess we are done”


----------



## CanadianGuy (May 8, 2021)

My last presentation was an owners update (AKA timeshare presentation)  was a few years ago at Hilton.  Due to the numerous complaints,  they now use a one hour timer.   No one leaves early or is kept past the one hour mark.


----------



## lockewong (May 8, 2021)

hulachic said:


> We only occasionally do the presentations now as I'm not always in the mood to waste 90 minutes of my vacation.  The last one we did was in 2018 at our home resort (MOC) and only after much persuading when we said for the umteenth time we have no interest in the points program.  Of course they insisted we could instead learn about all the new updates since our last presentation.  Yeah, okay, sure.  My husband is the nice quiet guy, I'm the opposite.  When the guy doing the presentation showed up I literally told him we have no interest in the points program but I'm here to hear about all the new updates per the person who scheduled us.  Of course he wanted to know why (we bought Maui to use it for Maui - period, we don't exchange it).  We use II for getaways for our other vacations as they are cheap unlike Maui (as we live on the East Coast).  I told him to save any speeches about having a hard time finding Marriott properties in the getaways section on II in the future because reps have tried selling that idea to us since the points program started and we haven't had a problem yet.  Why should we spend a ton of money on something we don't need when what we do now works for us.  I've literally schooled multiple reps on II getaways who have admitted they knew very little about them (I remember one rep in Phoenix asked what we paid for our getaway which was around $250, she said that's a pretty good deal per night - um, no, that's for the week, she knew at that point we wouldn't be buying an encore package either).  The Maui guy was pretty cool and after me continuing to steer the conversation to updates about the property, getaways & anything not related to the points program eventually he said I take it an encore package isn't on the table either so I'll be back in a second.  He came back & said after talking to his manager that they both knew their was no point in the manager talking to us so we were finished.  I laugh because the reps always think they'll be directing the conversation mainly to my husband but little do they know I will be directing the conversation to anything/everything other than what they want to discuss.  My husband just sits and smiles during the presentation amused.  If they want me to torture their reps for 90 minutes and give me an incentive for it I'm good with it.


I love it.  I had that same experience at MOC.  Much like you and your personality, I take over the conversation and am geared to maneuvering it back to what I need to know and want to know.  I just wanted the incentive and updates.  I actually steered the conversation to our original sales rep "Bradley" and asked about him, his family, etc.  Then, I asked about another manager and how he was doing.  I haven't segued to II because I need to learn the fine workings of finding the hidden inventory...need to research the TUG posts.  But, I do the talking as my husband is like your husband, smiles and is the quiet one.  I did use it to tour Lahaina Villas but the sticker shock was enough to have me politely decline..  But, your post made me laugh and I read it to my husband and he laughed.  Kudos to your fortitude!


----------



## Deb & Bill (May 8, 2021)

We did an open house at Crystal Shores many years ago while they were still constructing the first section of the building.  We were visiting Marco and I think we were staying on a rental at Club Regency a bit further down the beach.  We already owned DVC at this point and were just looking, not really interested in buying.   Once we heard their prices, we were not interested in the least.  We had zero negative conversations, but being just an open house and not a real sales presentation, may have been the reason.   Being right next to Charter Club, we took a look at Charter Club and wound up buying two flex weeks there resale.  Since we moved to Marco (and live inland since the beach is way too expensive for us, plus we have pets), we sold both flex weeks and just are members of the Residents' Beach.


----------



## Snooker (May 8, 2021)

rthib said:


> That would be news to the shareholders. Vistana yes. Others kept as a separate higher end group.


At our Marriott sales presentation at HHI our senior sales rep said integration of the ILG properties will occur in Q2 2022.  They had plans to make it earlier but COVID made that impossible.


----------



## dioxide45 (May 8, 2021)

Snooker said:


> At our Marriott sales presentation at HHI our senior sales rep said integration of the ILG properties will occur in Q2 2022.  They had plans to make it earlier but COVID made that impossible.


The integration is really only planned to include Sheraton and Westin Properties. @Snooker was saying that Hyatt won't be part of the combined program. Though I wouldn't consider Hyatt timeshares to be any higher than Marriott or Westin.


----------



## Steve Fatula (May 8, 2021)

I have gone to perhaps 75 presentations over the years. I will continue to do so. Any tactic they use doesn't upset me, so, no issue there. We've enjoyed so many "free" trips all over the world just from these "free" points. We only go if the incentive is high enough. A little time out of our trip to get more trips is fine.


----------



## jme (May 8, 2021)

hulachic said:


> We only occasionally do the presentations now as I'm not always in the mood to waste 90 minutes of my vacation.  The last one we did was in 2018 at our home resort (MOC) and only after much persuading when we said for the umteenth time we have no interest in the points program.  Of course they insisted we could instead learn about all the new updates since our last presentation.  Yeah, okay, sure.  My husband is the nice quiet guy, I'm the opposite.  When the guy doing the presentation showed up I literally told him we have no interest in the points program but I'm here to hear about all the new updates per the person who scheduled us.  Of course he wanted to know why (we bought Maui to use it for Maui - period, we don't exchange it).  We use II for getaways for our other vacations as they are cheap unlike Maui (as we live on the East Coast).  I told him to save any speeches about having a hard time finding Marriott properties in the getaways section on II in the future because reps have tried selling that idea to us since the points program started and we haven't had a problem yet.  Why should we spend a ton of money on something we don't need when what we do now works for us.  I've literally schooled multiple reps on II getaways who have admitted they knew very little about them (I remember one rep in Phoenix asked what we paid for our getaway which was around $250, she said that's a pretty good deal per night - um, no, that's for the week, she knew at that point we wouldn't be buying an encore package either).  The Maui guy was pretty cool and after me continuing to steer the conversation to updates about the property, getaways & anything not related to the points program eventually he said I take it an encore package isn't on the table either so I'll be back in a second.  He came back & said after talking to his manager that they both knew their was no point in the manager talking to us so we were finished.  I laugh because the reps always think they'll be directing the conversation mainly to my husband but little do they know I will be directing the conversation to anything/everything other than what they want to discuss.  My husband just sits and smiles during the presentation amused.  If they want me to torture their reps for 90 minutes and give me an incentive for it I'm good with it.





lockewong said:


> I love it.  I had that same experience at MOC.  Much like you and your personality, I take over the conversation and am geared to maneuvering it back to what I need to know and want to know.  I just wanted the incentive and updates.  I actually steered the conversation to our original sales rep "Bradley" and asked about him, his family, etc.  Then, I asked about another manager and how he was doing.  I haven't segued to II because I need to learn the fine workings of finding the hidden inventory...need to research the TUG posts.  But, I do the talking as my husband is like your husband, smiles and is the quiet one.  I did use it to tour Lahaina Villas but the sticker shock was enough to have me politely decline..  But, your post made me laugh and I read it to my husband and he laughed.  Kudos to your fortitude!



EVERY SINGLE TIME I receive a pre-arrival phone call from our "concierge" (that always makes me chuckle), 
she says that she is calling both to meet any needs for dining reservations or activities, etc, etc, and then after 
a short "thank you/no thank you", she ALWAYS follows last with the question, 
"Now what days are usually good for you to schedule the UPDATE MEETING in order to receive your free gift and to discuss and learn about the newest things going on with Marriott?" She doesn't ask if we WANT TO do it, but only when. 

When I then immediately ask about the incentive offered I will take that information into consideration and either say "sure" or decline. 
More often it's a "regretfully decline" if the offer is ridiculously low, or if I have another truly valid reason. 
We really don't mind doing these presentations if the incentive is attractive. We simply take the very first slot offered, do it, 
and afterward give a firm "No, thanks", and we take off for a great breakfast out.....
So our memory is always about the breakfast, not the presentation, and we really haven't donated much time.
And after all, we probably received enough of a gift card to have 3-4 nice meals out, which is not a bad deal at all. 

My time is not THAT valuable to say no to an early-morning 90-minute glitch.  So instead of rolling over in bed, I meet some new friends 
(we're not confrontational at all, and actually do pick up a pearl or two) and in addition save a few dollars on our dining out. 
I'm surprised more coupon-seeking & penny-pinching TUGgers don't avail themselves of this freebie. 
And btw, we tactfully and smilingly control the meeting anyway, and direct the subject matter while still briefly giving way 
to the number-crunching by the reps.  A few nods along the way do help. 
At the appropriate moment I'll take a quick cell-phone photo of the chalk board and say, 
"OK, got that, now let's move on......Say, have you heard about...." 

Out of 10 pre-arrival "concierge calls" I'll typically decline 8 times, but we do travel a lot, so that still gives us a presentation every 1-2 years. 
We've also done a few 3-night discounted stay packages (requiring a presentation), so I consider those great deals 
for a long weekend, especially trading a 90-minute time donation in return for a 3-night stay! 
Early on I'll even try to negotiate an upgrade on the accommodations, and that usually is granted (thank you, nicer weekend!). 
For us, presentations are never intimidating---we make it so---and realize that we hold the cards and they don't. 
We were INVITED for an update, so we kindly take that and move on.  Why not?


----------



## burg1121 (May 8, 2021)

Just did a sales presentation at HH. It’s been awhile I forgot what a joy they are. It’s always good to be told you’re a second class owner and won’t be able to have any of the great stuff unless you give us more money. But times are great at MVC everyone’s buying. But you’re a poor weeks owner you need to be a hybrid owner then we’ll treat you better. And the best part is if you buy more it will reduce your maintenance costs?.? Give us 18500 for 1500 pts only 925 maintenance fee. I couldn’t get a word in never answered my question. They hate people that are educated on the subjec. Ended up losing it walking out before my 90 minutes were up. Manager started to tell my wife they would take the cash back if I didn’t return. But in the end he didn’t but I’m sure if there is a black list I’m on the first page.


----------



## deniseh (May 8, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Here at MKO they told me 6 months between tours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


We get invited every time. Last June in Hilton Head, August at Crystal Shores, January at Ocean Pointe and April in Hilton Head. They call us before we even arrive and usually incentives are better if we book prior to arrival.  Lately they are really pushing the idea of electing Bonvoy points


----------



## burg1121 (May 8, 2021)

At the sales presentation they wanted to buy back my bronze week as part of the pitch. Partly telling me that they’re doing this a lot and we should buy the points and dump the week because everybody was doing it and our maintenance fee is going to get worse because they are buying back the week. Ok so now you’re telling me you’re going to make my life worse if i don’t give you cash. Also don’t expect anymore good trades on II cause we’re going to screw you there too.


----------



## frank808 (May 8, 2021)

deniseh said:


> We get invited every time. Last June in Hilton Head, August at Crystal Shores, January at Ocean Pointe and April in Hilton Head. They call us before we even arrive and usually incentives are better if we book prior to arrival. Lately they are really pushing the idea of electing Bonvoy points


I was told you can only take tours at MKO every 6 months.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (May 8, 2021)

frank808 said:


> Here at MKO they told me 6 months between tours.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N975U using Tapatalk


Frank, I think it varies and is up to each sales location.  I think the standard is 90 days but it can be shorter or longer depending on what they did decide.  Last time in HI we did one back to back, Maui first then Ko Olina second.  They are more stringent if you've just bought and that may be 6 months from when the last change hits your account, not the closing date.


----------



## Fasttr (May 8, 2021)

Dean said:


> Frank, I think it varies and is up to each sales location.  I think the standard is 90 days but it can be shorter or longer depending on what they did decide.  Last time in HI we did one back to back, Maui first then Ko Olina second.  They are more stringent if you've just bought and that may be 6 months from when the last change hits your account, not the closing date.


Agreed.  Did last one remotely 2 weeks after previous on site pitch.  I told the gal who called to set it up that I had just done one. She could see it in their system but didn’t care it was only 2 weeks earlier.  I even said to her “What possibly could have changed in the last 2 weeks to make me say yes now, when I said no 2 weeks prior”.  I was just an a$$ in the seat for her to hit her goal.  Too bad for the sales person who wasted their time to pitch us again, but hey, I was more than willing to take another 40K Bonvoy points from them. THEN 2 days after the remote pitch, I got a call from Crystal Shores to do one at our then upcoming stay at CS.  Clearly each location can make their own determination as to whom they want to pitch and most of the folks that do the sign ups seemingly don’t care how long it’s been since your last one.


----------



## Worcesterdee (May 8, 2021)

fdough1 said:


> Well I made the mistake of signing up for a sales presentation at Crystal Shores this week. I am a Chairman’s Club level and not interested in adding anything to my portfolio. I told them this when they called me to sign up but they said that was ok and I could use the time to get updates on MVC...I believed them. My poor judgment.
> 
> The moment we got there they started the hard sales pitch on “last chance” bundle packages. They brought in the manager to help with the pitch. They were all friendly and nice till I explained that we were not interested then attitudes changed and they got short with us. The last person they brought in tried to sell us a 5 day stay here but again I told them we were not interested and he really got unfriendly. It was very uncomfortable.
> 
> ...



I had a similarly horrendous experience at the New York Pulse. My wife I and were bounced into an update presentation on arrival. Like you I had no intention of buying anymore weeks or points and deeply regret not saying no. On arrival I told the sales person I wasn't interested in extending our existing weeks but wanted to be updated on the latest benefits and how we could use our weeks/points better.

After about 30 mins she said she was just going to speak to her boss to see whether she could give us a great offer. The manager was without doubt the worst and most aggressive sales person I have ever encountered. Basically calling us stupid for not taking up an offer that would cost us about $30k but take us to presidential status. She was really frustrated and made some derogatory remark and left. Like you they finally wheeled someone else in to try and sell us days at the Pulse. We left and it a bruising encounter and not something I'll ever repeat.

Its obviously their MO


----------



## Dean (May 8, 2021)

Fasttr said:


> Agreed.  Did last one remotely 2 weeks after previous on site pitch.  I told the gal who called to set it up that I had just done one. She could see it in their system but didn’t care it was only 2 weeks earlier.  I even said to her “What possibly could have changed in the last 2 weeks to make me say yes now, when I said no 2 weeks prior”.  I was just an a$$ in the seat for her to hit her goal.  Too bad for the sales person who wasted their time to pitch us again.  THEN 2 days after the remote pitch, I got a call from Crystal Shores to do one at our then upcoming stay at CS.  Clearly each location can make their own determination as to whom they want to pitch and most of the folks that do the sign ups seemingly don’t care how long it’s been since your last one.


Sometimes they'll set you up then sent you away in this situation as well.


----------



## boraxo (May 9, 2021)

I always sign up with no intent to buy. However I require a cash or points incentive for my time (or more often a heavily discounted room rate for my stay). I don’t feel any shame in walking out. If the timeshare guy is unhappy he needs to get a new job.

My favorite was the Marriott guy who (when I said there was no reason for me to buy because I receive discounted preview offers like clockwork)  told me I would never receive another one if I turned him down. I laughed in his face. Of course he was lying about that too.

I would never attend an “update” presentation. Everyone I know who does this ends up buying more time. Silly.


----------



## frank808 (May 9, 2021)

Have only bought at one MVC presentation. Not all deals at presentations are bad. MvC made me a deal that enrolled my resale weeks for under $750 each(minus the cost of 5000 DC points at $2.50 each plus $3 enrollment fee). 

Have not bought at any other MVC updates since.

Sent from my SM-T377P using Tapatalk


----------



## ilene13 (May 9, 2021)

We had a wonderful sales presentation at Crystal Shores in 2018.  We were already chairman’s club level, have owned Marriott timeshares since 1987 and very cognizant of trading uses.  At that point we did not own any points.  The sales representative was the first one I had ever met who actually gave me valid reasons for buying points.  It had to do with the way we used our timeshares.  We ended up buying 2000 points.  If (and it’s a very big if) we ever buy anything else from Marriott we will use this representative.


----------



## csalter2 (May 9, 2021)

I don’t mind going to the sales presentations.  I totally know that my pocketbook is under my control and I have the power.  I went to a presentation yesterday at the San Diego Pulse.  The sales lady was very pleasant but then she went down the wrong path with me when she started talking about how I needed trust points added to my portfolio.  When I explained to her that a point was a point and corrected her she realized she wasn’t talking to a novice.  After I told her how much I paid per point buying directly from Marriott, she was surprised especially when she saw that I bought weeks with points high DC point values for under $6.00 per point.  I explained to her that that was under resale value.   She got tongue tied trying to tell me I was not right and then came back and said that I was technically correct but blah, blah, blah.  I went into ADD mode at that point and started looking more at my iPad.  I heard no more of what she had to say.  She then admitted to me that she could not sell me anything and asked me what would I be interested in if I were to buy more points.  

I explained to her I did not see any additional benefit going to chairman level at this time.  She said that something was going to be rolled out later this year. I told her so I have been told for the last few years.  She had the closer/sales manager come in.  He did not even try to convince me. The showed a hybrid with Desert Springs and 2000 points with a total value of $7.49 per point.  I politely declined and took my $250 gift.  Owners need to realize their power. They need you more than you will ever need them.  You hold their paycheck in your hand not vice versa.  As owners you are empowered.


----------



## Fredward (May 9, 2021)

We had a new experience with WKV. We are owners but got a trade in through II. Got the usual email from a concierge- fun stuff to do in the area, blah, blah, blah. I emailed back to let them know we’d be arriving 2 days late and he said no problem, what day would you be attending our owner update? Now they tentatively assign you a date and time slot? 
Anyway, he accepted our refusal- haven’t seen our family and friends there in 2 years and are going to a graduation- but if we change our mind he’s happy to help.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dean (May 9, 2021)

Fredward said:


> We had a new experience with WKV. We are owners but got a trade in through II. Got the usual email from a concierge- fun stuff to do in the area, blah, blah, blah. I emailed back to let them know we’d be arriving 2 days late and he said no problem, what day would you be attending our owner update? Now they tentatively assign you a time slot? Anyway, he accepted our refusal- haven’t seen our family and friends there in 2 years and are going to a graduation- but if we change our mind he’s happy to help.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Did they actually assign you a slot or were they just doing presumptive marketing.  It's a common sales technique to proceed as if you've already agreed to whatever is being sold/offered.


----------



## Fredward (May 9, 2021)

Dean said:


> Did they actually assign you a slot or were they just doing presumptive marketing.  It's a common sales technique to proceed as if you've already agreed to whatever is being sold/offered.


I’m not sure if it was in the computer system or if it was presumptive marketing.  Our arrival date change seemed to surprise him and they are only having presentations a few days a week.


----------



## vistana101 (May 10, 2021)

I've had very few positive sales presentations, the worst being where the salesperson asked one if the children in the family was an "accident" because of the kids' age difference and then closed her pitch by saying her coworker's son just died in a skiing accident, so we should buy more timeshares to make memories on vacation while we can.......


----------



## BJRSanDiego (May 11, 2021)

It has been several years since I attended a presentation.  But, the go/no-go decision depends on the weather.  If it is likely to rain, AND they give us a decent incentive, and we don't have much planned.  But, I think that I am on the "don't bother to waste your time" list and rarely get asked.

If I could enroll my POST 2010 resale weeks w/o buying more points, I would be interested in attending a presentation.  But I know that isn't going to happen.


----------

